# Making turkey broth?



## gotbags-10 (Nov 13, 2008)

I need to make A LOT of turkey broth for the upcoming turkey day to use for various things but mostly for a a huge batch of dumplings to feed 70. I figured i would start by getting approximately a 8-10lb bird to use for the broth. What would be the best way to cook it. Should i cook it in the pot or possibly in the oven first and then cut up and throw the meat and the bones in the pot to simmer? Most recipes i see use celery, carrot, onion and just water to boil in. Do you think i could use chicken broth instead of water, would it add more flavor or would it take away the turkey flavor? I just want to make the best tasting broth possible.Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## babetoo (Nov 13, 2008)

hi, i don't know. hang in someone will be able to help you. welcome

i think this post is #5000. wow!


----------



## Essiebunny (Nov 13, 2008)

I use chicken broth to help in flavoring my turkey soup. I think that it still tastes like turkey.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 13, 2008)

One thing I do to enhance my turkey broth is to brown (in the oven) lots of turkey necks.  I deglaze the pan with chicken broth and add that and some white wine to my turkey broth.    The necks seem to impart a real "turkey" flavor.  Buck always said it was the best he ever tasted.


----------



## Lytle (Nov 13, 2008)

Well a true broth is just the meat of whatever flavour you want boiled in the water, I don't believe a mirepoix is necessary but couldn't hurt, just not sure if that goes more in to stock territory as soon as mirepoix is added. Using bones instead of meat, mirepoix and a sachet is stock. Either way, adding the mirepoix and sachet gives more flavour. A sachet should include about a teaspoon of dried thyme, 8 parsley stems, 1/2 teaspoon of peppercorns, a bay leaf and a clove of garlic. I personally like to add a bit more of everything when making a big stock pot full of stock.

And with the baking the meat/bones first or not, that depends on if you're looking for a white or dark stock/broth. And if you brown the meat or bones, you should also brown the mirepoix. This will create a dark stock which will effect the colour of the food you use it in, so just think about the job you want it for. Also, if doing a white stock leeks is good to add to mirepoix. Use them for half the weight of the celery, so the ratio would be 2 parts onion, 1 parts carrot, .5 part celery, .5 part leek instead of 2-1-1 with no leak. Either way, it should turn out a good end result. They both have their pros for the end result. Poultry stocks should be brought to a boil then turned down and left at a low simmer 2-4 hours, not as long as beef and longer than fish. Hope these tips help.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 13, 2008)

*Every year I make huge amounts of turkey broth for gravy because my  kids like to  take some home with some leftover turkey and I make enough extra to last me for  few months in the freezer soooo I buy turkey necks and wings.  Lots of turkey necks, they really do flavor the broth as others have posted.  You have to use a lot of them and I also add a couple cans of chicken broth.  *


----------



## gage (Nov 15, 2008)

Ditto on the above regarding white or dark stock ,I definatly reccomend the mirepoix-.For a large amount use a pressure cooker. Check out Jacques Pepin's book TECHNIQUE- 
What I want to add to the above is you really want to reduce the broth by about half by boiling / lid off , and de-fat it. This makes a broth into a stock and improves the flavour and mouth feel .  Be sure to break open any marrow bones - giblets help too   Gage


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't spend the money on a whole turkey just to make broth. You can usually get necks and wings separately for a good price. Then roast them and follow these tips to get a whole lot of broth  I did this last year for a crowd of 15 and it was fabulous.

How to make vast amounts of homemade gravy


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 15, 2008)

At the supermarket today they had store brand whole turkeys on sale for $0.59 per pound (limit 2).  In the poultry case, there was a package of wings for $1.69 per pound.  If I want turkey to make a broth, I'm better off buying a whole turkey for $0.59!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 15, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> At the supermarket today they had store brand whole turkeys on sale for $0.59 per pound (limit 2).  In the poultry case, there was a package of wings for $1.69 per pound.  If I want turkey to make a broth, I'm better off buying a whole turkey for $0.59!



Wow. It's usually the opposite here.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 16, 2008)

Thankfully I don't have to cook for 70 but I start buying necks and backs about now for the broth I do  need.  I roasst them with onions, celery and carrots and then boil 'em up.  Works wonderfully well!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 16, 2008)

I also like to make lots of gravy. I use the aforementioned turkey parts, some chopped onion, celery and carrots, fresh thyme, bay leaves, a chicken bouillion cube and peppercorns. I cover with water, and simmer for about 45 minutes. Strain the broth , keep the turkey for salad or for in sandwiches and discard the vegetables. I don't use salt, as I will salt the gravy when I make it, This will keep in the refrigerator for a week.


----------

